# Mon écran grésille



## Pierre05 (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour au forum,

Je suis propriétaire d'un des derniers MacBook Pro à la coque unibody en aluminium, 13 pouces.
J'ai eu cet ordinateur portable à Noël, c'est à dire qu'il a 4 mois d'utilisation.  Je l'utilise environ 2 heures quotidiennement, et je recharge la batterie une fois tous les deux jours.
- J'ai un problème très récent : L'écran de mon Mac grésille dès le démarrage ou après une ou deux heures d'utilisation, l'écran se blanchit, la luminosité est très forte que l'on a du mal à voir les icônes.
J'aimerais savoir à quoi est du ce problème, et comment puis-je le résoudre ?
Merci beaucoup !

PS : si c'est un problème de ventilation, mon portable est posé sur un plateau lorsque je l'utilise sur mon bureau ou sur mon lit, donc le ventilateur ne peut être endommagé.


----------



## salamander (8 Avril 2010)

Ça sent le sav cette affaire... Cela peut venir de la carte graphique ou de l'écran, mais bon de toute manière une intervention est sans doute inévitable....


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Avril 2010)

effectivement ça sent le sav .. acheter un super macbook pro et avoir ce genre de problèmes c'est vraiment anormal!


----------



## salamander (8 Avril 2010)

Moi je dirais plutôt "pas de bol" qu'anormal.  Il ne faut pas oublier que nos machines sortent de chaînes de montage, et du coup elle ne sont ni plus ni moins à l'abri de défauts de fabrications que tous les autres objets construits de cette manière.. Une conaissance a ramené au moins 5 ou 6 fois en magasin une montre de marque payée 7000.....je pense qu'aucune marque n'est à l'abri, hormis celles qui font tout à la main.


----------



## Pierre05 (8 Avril 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais voir si le problème persiste !

C'est vrai que c'est assez barbant d'acheter un appareil de haute qualité à plus de 1000 euros, et de voir que dès les premiers mois un bug auquel on ne s'y attendait pas le moins du monde apparaît.
Encore heureux, j'ai l'Apple Care et une autre garantie.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (8 Avril 2010)

tu as de la chance alors .


----------



## ordimans (15 Avril 2010)

Ca te fait ça ?

[YOUTUBE]pHiqqVHwbsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pierre05 (1 Mai 2010)

Non du tout, je vois mon bureau normalement quand je l'allume, et quand je vais vers 1h ou 2h d'utilisation, l'écran s'éclaircit en grésillant, et stagne sous cette forte luminosité et je vois presque plus mes icônes.


----------



## N3ox (1 Mai 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Moi je dirais plutôt "pas de bol" qu'anormal.  Il ne faut pas oublier que nos machines sortent de chaînes de montage, et du coup elle ne sont ni plus ni moins à l'abri de défauts de fabrications que tous les autres objets construits de cette manière.. Une conaissance a ramené au moins 5 ou 6 fois en magasin une montre de marque payée 7000.....je pense qu'aucune marque n'est à l'abri, hormis celles qui font tout à la main.



Ah bon, parce que tu crois que le fait de faire main prévient les problèmes ? 

À mon avis les marges d'erreur sont beaucoup plus faibles avec des machines...


----------



## sioma (21 Juin 2018)

combien ça t as couté?


----------

